# Starting a tractor after a rollover (Oliver 1650)



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

So I bought another tractor...

http://chambersburg.craigslist.org/grd/4985547287.html

It was rolled about 18 months ago. Sadly, the operator didn't survive. Since then it has been parked in a shed. Frankly, I'm surprised the family didn't send it to be melted the day that the accident occurred.

What precautions should I be taking when getting this thing going again? I have some ideas but I'm looking for more opinions.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Keep it level. Avoid excess slope.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Install ROPS and seatbelt.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Like they ^^ said.

If you are talking about the engine, make sure things like radiator, fans, etc are OK, the fluids are right, & hit the starter. Back when I was in high school I was working @ the Culligan Water Softener dealer when one of the trucks went up-side-down in a creek. (Driver got out with few injuries.) Totally underwater I think for 2 days. Once they got it back to the shop, they changed all fluids & it started right up.

Good luck with it!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

discbinedr said:


> Install ROPS and seatbelt.


Already have a "wanted" ad submitted for Lanc Farming this week.

And yes, urednecku, I was talking about the engine.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

About ten years ago I layed my JD on its side in a muck hole. It sat that way for a couple hours before I could get it upright. The only issue was engine oil had run out some. Everything else was good.. It cranked right up.
I would guess that it all depends on how long it sat on its side.
Thankfully mine has a cab on it and I wasn't hurt, just my pride. I was on "dry" ground and they had buried a 12" waterline there the year before. Well, the surface was dry anyway, underneath sure wasnt. I was in 6th gear idling down the easement and the next thing I knew the grass was coming up at the window.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Shouldn't be a problem, and any fluids should have drained back down if any found there way to the wrong side of the pistons.

Hired help rolled a loader tractor here once, they got it tipped back over without telling Dad or Grandfather then tried to start it right away, bent a rod in the process, just enough oil found its way to the top side of one piston, just enough to not quite hydro lock it but enough to cause damage.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have known of a few tractors that have been on their side around here. I always make it a point to ask what they did before cranking them again. The ones that stayed over a while were stood upright and let sitting a day or so allowing fluids to settle. Ones pulled right back up were cranked pretty soon.

One in particular was at a 45 degree angle down hill. The son said they got it upright and towed it home. Then they turned the engine by hand with a wrench or socket to see it anything seemed bound. Fluids were added and they cranked it right up.

It is also interesting to listen to the different ways people got the tractors upright again. Seems no two are the same.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I "borrowed" a trackhoe to get mine out. There was only one catch, the tracks across 3 feilds told the tale.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

If I was yous I'd be having a Padre of youses favorite denomination saying a prayer over it and sprinkling it with some holy water just to be on the safe side


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Hitech, is the Oliver a diesel or gas? A diesel might run long enough with no oil in the sump to sustain major engine damage. Gassers not so much.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It's a diesel. Supposedly it didn't run long but I can't verify that.


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

mlappin said:


> Shouldn't be a problem, and any fluids should have drained back down if any found there way to the wrong side of the pistons.
> 
> Hired help rolled a loader tractor here once, they got it tipped back over without telling Dad or Grandfather then tried to start it right away, bent a rod in the process, just enough oil found its way to the top side of one piston, just enough to not quite hydro lock it but enough to cause damage.


Hydro lock would be my concern. Try to crank it over one revolution by hand and if it hangs up, pull the injectors and blow the oil out. If the pistons are cupped and not flat the oil that is in the compression chamber will not leak back down and could raise the compression enough to bend a rod if it is cranked with the starter. Good luck


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Quick update. I had it hauled home a few days ago and decided to play with it this afternoon. Pulled the injectors and towed it around the driveway enough to see if any oil would blow out. The injector holes got a little wet but it was very negligible. I guess while they're out I'll have the neighbor test them. Looks like she'll be running again soon.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Thorim said:


> If I was yous I'd be having a Padre of youses favorite denomination saying a prayer over it and sprinkling it with some holy water just to be on the safe side


Before I did anything I would call Ghost Busters or at least give Bill Murray a call.. then throw a couple of buckets of holly water on it check or change the Fluids and then I would fire it up... Also I would have the Jetta fueled up and running" just in case " Good Luck to ya HT


----------

